

Code For India - newsign
http://codeforindia.org/

======
newyankee
Looking at the team it seems that except the founder , all the contributors
are from the same company. I believe this is because this is a new site. It
will be very difficult to maintain a truly democratic model for teamwork in
Indian conditions , because many folks would try to hijack the good work done
by others (not mere speculation). A benevolent dictator that vetoes what is
done , accepted initially would be for best.

------
realrocker
Why I do have to get in contact with them to start a project? Centralized
monitoring often leads to self-promotion. It happens in India a lot. Pass.
Until they are really open.

~~~
wicknicks
That was shot down quite fast. I would give them a few months before making
such a judgement.

~~~
realrocker
What. why? So where is the open source code for this website?

------
linvin
The problem in India is not about creation, but adoption, and it is mainly
cultural.

Selling to companies is highly driven by relationship, and then cost. The
company who was named as the topmost technology innovative company
([http://www.nasscom.in/innovation-
awards2013](http://www.nasscom.in/innovation-awards2013)) is yet to find some
solid traction.

And helping government? There will be no takers, since they want you to make
solution as costly as possible (and thus more money can be allocated and
spent, you know why).

So that leaves consumer-centric approach: "Help people help each other."
Particularly because today everyone can afford a smart phone. But how much
change people-only focus will bring about, we need to explore and debate.

We should very much welcome the efforts such as this one; but I hope we all
appreciate and understand the underlying constraints.

------
yalogin
This is more write code and get marketed here than anything else. I thought
the site is more about open source contributions from India serving local
needs. Its more a marketing tool and probably idea recruiting for future
funding.

------
pushkargaikwad
Looks to be a nice initiative, something is always better than nothing. I hope
like many others, they just don't set the site and forget after 8 months.

Though I couldn't found it, I am sure it is non profit (it has to be), also
are they giving some "no strings attached" money to the people ? and as
@linvin said below, in India the problem is not creation but adoption. You
just can't create apps/sites and expect people to start using it. It takes lot
of time, marketing, effort, resources, people and money to make it happen.

